# Mixed Emotions



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, I can understand, having gotten both a Golden mix and a full blooded Golden literally off the doorsteps of shelters. 

I suppose it comes down to numbers and costs. The shelters don't want to take up space that they know can be free if they call the _____(insert breed here) rescue.

I live in a small province where things can often be done locally. So I left my name at the shelters because I will foster for the Golden rescue here, and I was called when a family wanted to turn their dog in. In my case, they were willing to do that because it's not like they have people beating down the doors for dogs, and this time of year they are getting puppies and young adults dumped after the holidays.

Keep looking. There is a dog out there somewhere for you. And you just might find the people on this board are willing to help you find and/or transport one.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

heartofgold said:


> I have been looking for a rescue golden for a few months now. I visited the SPCA a few days ago because they had just gotten in a full blooded golden. I call a few times a week to check. Well, he was gone by the time I got there, the second time this has happened to me. They do not have a waiting list. It is fist come basis and they wont even call you the second they get one in. I just made a comment that I wished he went to a good home and they said he went to a golden retriever rescue. I asked which one and they said they could not tell me any details. On one hand I'm glad he was adopted so the SPCA can take in another dog but on the other hand that poor dog could have come home with me and not turned over to yet another rescue. I think they should have some kind of time at the shelter before they can be released to other rescues. Dogs need forever homes not passed around. The lady at the SPCA said goldens do not last more than a day or two there because the GR rescue usually gets them and then they want $300 or more to adopt from them and the closest is over 100 miles away. I just don't feel this is right but then again if it means another dog not going to the pound.... do you see why I'm torn on this?


That is sad, but it is good to know that there are no Goldens left at the SPCA. Perhaps you should contact the rescue. Just because they take the dogs, it does not mean they have enough homes. I'm sure Rob or Kim (or many others) could fill you in on the process. They are both very active in rescue.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

One of the things that I love most about this forum is how much I have learned about Rescues and the work that they do. I am not real clear on the SPCA or the difference (still) between the SPCA and the "pound", but I have a completely different outlook on rescues, their adoption fees and process than I did a little over a month ago!!!!!! I am pretty sure that I do understand what you are saying and your frustration. You know that you would provide a loving, caring home for a GR! Sending a GR from th SPCA to a "Rescue" is a good thing though. The rescue will make sure that the GR is placed in a LOVING - Forever home. The SPCA (as far as I know) will turn the dog over to the first come'r - for all anyone knows, that person who got there first may keep the dog for a day, a week, a month and dump it off again.

I'm NOT, NOT, NOT the voice of experience and this reply is only intended to say that I do understand your disappointment, but I have learned that a GR going to a rescue is a good thing - a positive thing and step in the right direction for the GR. I hope rescue pro's here will further explain all the "Why's" :

I'm not clear why the SPCA wouldn't tell you what rescue it went to though - that part doesn't make sense to me at all.


Tiffany


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes. Is the SPCA the only shelter around you? Have checked petfinder.com? The rescues do the same type of vet care as the SPCA, and they are sometimes better equipped to deal with behavior issues because the dogs go to foster homes before they are adopted. The rescues have expenses from taking care of the dogs. IMO, my dog was very well adjusted when I adopted him from the rescue & is more obedient than my other dog who has been through beginning training 2Xs. Rescues are also quite picky about where their dogs go, maybe the SPCA feels they have a better shot at a forever home by going through the rescue. GL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would contact the rescues closest to you and explain what happened and you are really intested in the dog and didnt get there before the rescue. Maybe they will work with you and help you get your dream golden. I can totally understand your mixed emotions. It is so hard to know exactly is the right answer. I know that the rescues like to pull the dogs as soon as possible from the shelter atmosphere that can expose them to different things like kennel cough and maybe being in a bad shelter. 
Good luck and again contact the different rescues about that dog.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

TiffanyK said:


> One of the things that I love most about this forum is how much I have learned about Rescues and the work that they do. I am not real clear on the SPCA or the difference (still) between the SPCA and the "pound", but I have a completely different outlook on rescues, their adoption fees and process than I did a little over a month ago!!!!!! I am pretty sure that I do understand what you are saying and your frustration. You know that you would provide a loving, caring home for a GR! Sending a GR from th SPCA to a "Rescue" is a good thing though. The rescue will make sure that the GR is placed in a LOVING - Forever home. The SPCA (as far as I know) will turn the dog over to the first come'r - for all anyone knows, that person who got there first may keep the dog for a day, a week, a month and dump it off again.
> 
> I'm NOT, NOT, NOT the voice of experience and this reply is only intended to say that I do understand your disappointment, but I have learned that a GR going to a rescue is a good thing - a positive thing and step in the right direction for the GR. I hope rescue pro's here will further explain all the "Why's" :
> 
> ...


 
The SPCA will never put an animal down no matter how long they have it where as the pound will. Also, we do have a pound but again they rarely get goldens and when they do they are usually picked up by a rescue within days.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

heartofgold said:


> I have been looking for a rescue golden for a few months now. I visited the SPCA a few days ago because they had just gotten in a full blooded golden. I call a few times a week to check. Well, he was gone by the time I got there, the second time this has happened to me. They do not have a waiting list. It is fist come basis and they wont even call you the second they get one in. I just made a comment that I wished he went to a good home and they said he went to a golden retriever rescue. I asked which one and they said they could not tell me any details. On one hand I'm glad he was adopted so the SPCA can take in another dog but on the other hand that poor dog could have come home with me and not turned over to yet another rescue. I think they should have some kind of time at the shelter before they can be released to other rescues. Dogs need forever homes not passed around. The lady at the SPCA said goldens do not last more than a day or two there because the GR rescue usually gets them and then they want $300 or more to adopt from them and the closest is over 100 miles away. I just don't feel this is right but then again if it means another dog not going to the pound.... do you see why I'm torn on this?


Shelters rarely do any medical on the dogs they get in and a dog in rescue has been assessed more closely and over time in a variety of settings - both things a shelter doesn't typically do. Also, the dogs are matched carefully to the adopters - unlike shelters where they don't often have the resources to do home visits. For us to pull a dog from a local shelter here it's usually about $80. Then you have to add in spaying or neutering, any necessary vaccinations, feeding, transporting, etc. If a dog needs surgery, heartworm treatment, etc that is also done. So the adoption fees for each dog get quickly eaten up. If you were to adopt that same dog from a shelter yourself and do all that is needed, you are no doubt going to reach or exceed the adoption fees of most rescues.

As for how fair it is, we in rescue are only looking at the needs of the dogs. We often work hard to establish good relationships with shelters and they come to trust us with the dogs they take in. 

My advice would be for you to either apply to a few rescues near you or spend time at your local shelter so the people there can get to know you and see who you are. This way, if a GR comes in they will feel just as comfortable allowing you to adopt the dog as they would a rescue.

Hope this helps!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I would contact the rescues closest to you and explain what happened and you are really intested in the dog and didnt get there before the rescue. Maybe they will work with you and help you get your dream golden. I can totally understand your mixed emotions. It is so hard to know exactly is the right answer. I know that the rescues like to pull the dogs as soon as possible from the shelter atmosphere that can expose them to different things like kennel cough and maybe being in a bad shelter.
> Good luck and again contact the different rescues about that dog.


There is one mixed breed rescue by me and they did not get the dog. The only GR rescue (that I know of) is over 100 miles from me and they didn't get him either. At least they haven't added him to the site yet. They only have two on there. I would inquire about those except they dont like cats and I have one. I have no idea how to find out where else he could possibly be.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Dalton's mom said:


> Yes. Is the SPCA the only shelter around you? Have checked petfinder.com? The rescues do the same type of vet care as the SPCA, and they are sometimes better equipped to deal with behavior issues because the dogs go to foster homes before they are adopted. The rescues have expenses from taking care of the dogs. IMO, my dog was very well adjusted when I adopted him from the rescue & is more obedient than my other dog who has been through beginning training 2Xs. Rescues are also quite picky about where their dogs go, maybe the SPCA feels they have a better shot at a forever home by going through the rescue. GL


I check petfinder.com almost every day. Not one golden in two months within 100 miles of me. (That's a good thing!) Well, there was one and the "breeder" wanted $800 for her and she had "possible" hip displasia.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

heartofgold said:


> I have been looking for a rescue golden for a few months now. I visited the SPCA a few days ago because they had just gotten in a full blooded golden. I call a few times a week to check. Well, he was gone by the time I got there, the second time this has happened to me. They do not have a waiting list. It is fist come basis and they wont even call you the second they get one in. I just made a comment that I wished he went to a good home and they said he went to a golden retriever rescue. I asked which one and they said they could not tell me any details. On one hand I'm glad he was adopted so the SPCA can take in another dog but on the other hand that poor dog could have come home with me and not turned over to yet another rescue. I think they should have some kind of time at the shelter before they can be released to other rescues. Dogs need forever homes not passed around. The lady at the SPCA said goldens do not last more than a day or two there because the GR rescue usually gets them and then they want $300 or more to adopt from them and the closest is over 100 miles away. I just don't feel this is right but then again if it means another dog not going to the pound.... do you see why I'm torn on this?


I do understand your frustration, but as someone who has worked with a golden rescue for 5 years, I would like to try to explain where we are coming from. 

The shelters in our state are not careful at all of who they adopt to. The majority of them adopt to the first person who has the adoption fee in hand. We try to get to them first. 

We love the breed and try to find adopters who will take care of them in the manner that they deserve. We totally vet them, during the time that they are in a foster home we learn their personalities, whether there are health issues that need to be taken care of and how they get along with people, other dogs and cats. Then we adopt out a dog that we know a lot about, so we can find the perfect match. Not only for the people who are looking to adopt, but for the dog, too. While my fosters are living in my home, they are MY dogs, even though they belong to the rescue. I treat them as if they are mine and care for them and love them as if they are mine.

It may come across as snobbery, but I cringe when an adopter gets to one of our rescues on the list to come in. Only because we have no idea what type of life that dog has gone into, and since I am in NC, a lot of times those homes are not good. Not just not ideal, but not good. I could tell horror stories, but I won't.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Are you truely set on a Golden? Next time I will rescue but it will most definately be a mixed breed. A specific breed just aren't a big thing for me. 

I'm not clear why you can't contact area rescues to be put on a waiting list. Isn't that how it works? I have no idea and frankly thought that getting a rescue wouldn't be so tough. Is it just that not a whole lot of Goldens are available? Or are they going to people on waiting lists....


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> Are you truely set on a Golden? Next time I will rescue but it will most definately be a mixed breed. A specific breed just aren't a big thing for me.
> 
> I'm not clear why you can't contact area rescues to be put on a waiting list. Isn't that how it works? I have no idea and frankly thought that getting a rescue wouldn't be so tough. Is it just that not a whole lot of Goldens are available? Or are they going to people on waiting lists....


When i decided to adopt a Newfie, in January, I filled out my application and was hooked up with my local representative. I picked Gracie up February 4th in Fort Thomas Kentucky. It was the fastest adoption i had ever seen.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> When i decided to adopt a Newfie, in January, I filled out my application and was hooked up with my local representative. I picked Gracie up February 4th in Fort Thomas Kentucky. It was the fastest adoption i had ever seen.


Wow that was quick. I doubt we could have been a candidate for rescue when we got Lucky. Small children, no fenced in backyard....yep I think we would have been turned down.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

fostermom said:


> I do understand your frustration, but as someone who has worked with a golden rescue for 5 years, I would like to try to explain where we are coming from.
> 
> The shelters in our state are not careful at all of who they adopt to. The majority of them adopt to the first person who has the adoption fee in hand. We try to get to them first.
> 
> ...


Good points! It's definitely not snobbery...we make no apologies for the decisions we make for the dogs in our care because it's our money, time, and care that go into rehabilitating them. It's our right to make choices on their behalf and if it's a solid rescue those decisions are based on a collective of thought and experience - not just one pious person pointing from high upon a mountain top . There is nothing stopping anyone else from doing just what we did when SGRR began- starting a rescue! We saw a need to do things in a way that we believed would best serve dogs in need.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Wow that was quick. I doubt we could have been a candidate for rescue when we got Lucky. Small children, no fenced in backyard....yep I think we would have been turned down.


I think that depends on the rescue. We adopt to all ages, kids or no kids, fenced yard or no fenced yard. We try to match the dog to the family who meets their needs. When Danny was still available for adoption, I did not want him going to a home with small children because he would take food from their hands and possibly nip a hand in the process and because he would eat toys and socks. Those were his drawbacks, not the family's drawback. The family would have still been approved, just not for Danny.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Wow that was quick. I doubt we could have been a candidate for rescue when we got Lucky. Small children, no fenced in backyard....yep I think we would have been turned down.


This _is_ one of the reasons people look for dogs elsewhere. 

Unquote: 

I do understand the frustration, but having a dog pulled from a shelter, vet checked, temperament tested etc..., is such a valuable resource. There is a honeymoon period and sometimes their true personalities come out at the two week mark. Living in a foster home for a period of time helps the rescue place a dog in what is hopefully to be, its "forever" home.

Don't give up. I think the idea of volunteering at that shelter and the powers that be getting to know you, may put you at the top of their adoption list, is a good one.

For every dog pulled, another is waiting to take its place. I'm glad your shelter is no-kill. We are hoping to build a no-kill shelter in my hometown.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

fostermom said:


> I think that depends on the rescue. We adopt to all ages, kids or no kids, fenced yard or no fenced yard. We try to match the dog to the family who meets their needs. When Danny was still available for adoption, I did not want him going to a home with small children because he would take food from their hands and possibly nip a hand in the process and because he would eat toys and socks. Those were his drawbacks, not the family's drawback. The family would have still been approved, just not for Danny.


Ditto for us. Kids unfortunately are one of the number one reasons dogs are surrendered...so it only makes sense that rescues would be very cautious when it comes to which dogs they place with families with kids.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm not complaining at all...just knowing that we wouldn't have looked like the "ideal" candidate. I'm all for rescue choosing the best candidates!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Ditto for us. Kids unfortunately are one of the number one reasons dogs are surrendered...so it only makes sense that rescues would be very cautious when it comes to which dogs they place with families with kids.


Or worse, expected kids. I will say that my Tess came in because they had a 2 year old and a 6 month old. She was 10! But she was the love of my life for the next 2 1/2 years that she was with us. So I was actually the lucky one.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

fostermom said:


> Or worse, expected kids. I will say that my Tess came in because they had a 2 year old and a 6 month old. She was 10! But she was the love of my life for the next 2 1/2 years that she was with us. So I was actually the lucky one.


YEah - that's a biggie. We have one now coming in from NJ whose owner wants her gone before her due date.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lisa,

New thread maybe? How does one go about starting a "new" rescue?


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Are you truely set on a Golden? Next time I will rescue but it will most definately be a mixed breed. A specific breed just aren't a big thing for me.
> 
> I'm not clear why you can't contact area rescues to be put on a waiting list. Isn't that how it works? I have no idea and frankly thought that getting a rescue wouldn't be so tough. Is it just that not a whole lot of Goldens are available? Or are they going to people on waiting lists....


I prefer a golden but would take a golden mix. What can I say I love goldens and won't settle for anything else. I have volunteered at a local rescue for the past six months and we have seen golden mixed pups come and go very quickly but, I would like a 1-5 year old. 

The SPCA does not have a waiting list. There is an all breed rescue close by that I have volunteered at that has a waiting list but they haven't found any goldens that will fit our family. (Only one golden in six months.) We have a cat and two kids.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

There's a Golden out there waiting for you. Sometimes it's so hard to wait. Here's keeping our paws crossed for you!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> This _is_ one of the reasons people look for dogs elsewhere.
> 
> Unquote:
> 
> ...


All dogs from our SPCA are vet checked, heart worm tested, vaccinated, wormed, and altered before being adopted out. You even have to bring in your other pets (along with their vet records) to see if the new pet will get along with them. They do temperament testing also.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

heartofgold said:


> All dogs from our SPCA are vet checked, heart worm tested, vaccinated, wormed, and altered before being adopted out. You even have to bring in your other pets (along with their vet records) to see if the new pet will get along with them. They do temperament testing also.


This is wonderful... I'm always thinking "shelter" for some reason.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> YEah - that's a biggie. We have one now coming in from NJ whose owner wants her gone before her due date.


That's horrible!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

heartofgold said:


> All dogs from our SPCA are vet checked, heart worm tested, vaccinated, wormed, and altered before being adopted out. You even have to bring in your other pets (along with their vet records) to see if the new pet will get along with them. They do temperament testing also.


Where are you located??? Never underestimate the powers of the forum..... just ask Canadian Betty. Your perfect dog has to be out there somewhere... there are so many that need loving homes, seems like we just need to play matchmaker. ( OK...... who's thinking Fiddler on the Roof??? LOL). Hope something "pops" soon.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Lisa,
> 
> New thread maybe? How does one go about starting a "new" rescue?


There is info on the NRC's site about it. It really varies though - most importantly is networking and finding like-minded people who don't mind supporting the rescue financially for a while until it can become somewhat self-sustaining. Then there's the legal stuff - licensing which varies state by state. It's basically like setting up any small business.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Sunshine Goldens*  
_YEah - that's a biggie. We have one now coming in from NJ whose owner wants her gone before her due date. _


It is best to remove this dog from the home:uhoh:. 

My two are not used to children, but when I knew I might be caring for an infant I prepared them. They did great with the baby. They even have programs at the training facilities for expectant parents with dogs.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

From what I understand from the rescue I went through (Golden Bond) Dogs don't go on the website for adoption until they are ready, at least 2 weeks after intake. They have to make sure all the vet care is up to date including spay/neuter. Behavior has to be observed & corrections made if needed. Some dogs may take a while to become available. Some need surgery & recovery/rehab. etc. Some are adopted without ever being put on the website. I would apply at the closest GR rescue & get yourself aproved, then when they have the right dog for you they can contact you as well as you contacting them. GL


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Lisa,
> 
> New thread maybe? How does one go about starting a "new" rescue?


I contacted a GR rescue in Ohio about a month ago (I'm in Indiana) and I asked them if I could foster a dog. I was going to work with our local all breed rescue in re-homing the dog. The local all breed rescue that I volunteer at has a few people on the list for one including myself. I was willing to go get the dog too. They turned me down because I was too far away from them to do a home check. This rescue in Ohio has many dogs, I really wish they would have worked with me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Couldn't help looking at petfinder.....here's one:

*Pet Notes *

*« previous return to pet list next » *

Printer friendly view Email to a friend! *Photos*


 

Enlarge photo 
 


​

*Danny*



Animal: Dog
Breed: Golden Retriever
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Large
*From: Dearborn County Animal Shelter *



*More About Danny*


This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
*My Contact Info*

*Dearborn County Animal Shelter *

Lawrenceburg, IN

Phone: 812-926-0910
Email adoption organization

*« previous return to pet list next » *


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

One more and I'll stop. This guy is precious: He's marked a mix but he sure looks golden to me.

Printer friendly view Email to a friend! *Photos*


 

Enlarge photo 
 


​ 

*Click on thumbnail to enlarge*

  
*Max*










Animal: Dog
Breed: Golden Retriever[Mix]
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Large
*From: Ohio Valley Animal Sanctuary *



*More About Max*


We've selected to check "special needs" for Max. He's about 2 years old and has been extremely starved for affection and attention. He just came bounding onto the shelter property one day looking for some love.He is excellent with cats as well as dogs. his main problem is it takes him about 20 minutes to calm down when I take him out of the pen. this is because of the lack of attention he has gotten in his early life I try to bring him in the house every day and when he comes in he settles down and sits beside me after about 15 minutes. He is probably wonderful with children but his Happy to see you approach might cause him to knock a child over. Then again he may be sensitive to the size of a child. I have no way of finding that out. he is extremely loving and eager to please loves to play and of course we require he have a fenced yard not be left in a pen or chained up and always treated like a loved family member. Not at all sure what his secondary breed might beThis pet is up to date with routine shots.
This pet is already house trained. 
*My Contact Info*

*Ohio Valley Animal Sanctuary *

Rome, IN

Phone: 812-836-2307
Email adoption organization

*« previous return to pet list next *


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww! Max is precious. I fell in love with him just from his description!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

On a list this large with people from all over the United States...if a rescue needed a home safety inspection but did not have an active volunteer in their area, this forum would be an excellent source. In Col. Potter, we will not place a dog without a home safety inspection. If a volunteer knows someone in the area, we send the checklist to that person, speak with them on the phone about the specifics of the visit and have them fill out their report on our website. It is amazing when you get on a large list how many people know somebody that is willing to do a home safety visit for a rescue. So many here are willing to do transport, would our forum members be as willing to do a home safety inspection? 

It might make it easier for people who want to adopt but can't find a dog in their area. I hate to read that a dog didn't get placed because of a home safety inspection (very important to do, but it's easy and anyone can do it). 

Just a thought.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

heartofgold said:


> The SPCA will never put an animal down no matter how long they have it where as the pound will. Also, we do have a pound but again they rarely get goldens and when they do they are usually picked up by a rescue within days.


The SPCA here does in fact euthanize on a regular basis, for the same reasons city shelters do. I hope the one near you does have a no kill policy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Awww! Max is precious. I fell in love with him just from his description!


ME TOO !!! And then to see that adorable face.... I think his "special need" is LOVE & ATTENTION>


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I called on Max and he's still available!!! I'm going to email the rescue right now. He is in southern IN and I'm up north but they can meet me 1/2 way and all they have to do is meet the family including Scout to see if they get along. I called on the other guy too but the shelter is closed right now. Wish me luck! Thanks for the heads up on these two, I didn't see their profiles because they are pretty far away.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> ME TOO !!! And then to see that adorable face.... I think his "special need" is LOVE & ATTENTION>


That's exactly what I can give him too! I'm a stay at home mom in the real estate business so I work mostly nights and weekends when my hubby can be home with the kids. It's usually just Scout and I all day long.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, happy day !!!! I'm so glad that this could work. PLEASE keep us posted. I will be saying my prayers that Max is your new famlly member.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful and it sounds like it was meant to be. Max is gorgeous and I hope him and Scout get along. I think Max was waiting for you. Congratulations.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I hope this works out for that beautiful love starved boy. 

Our Honey was taken from the county pound one hour before she was to be gassed. She is a mix, but most do take her for full golden and she is all golden in everyway excpept for some kind of hound blood. We got her Dec. 7, 2002 and she still thanks us every day with her love, kisses, talking to us.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

http://www.perfectpawspetrescue.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=409183

I found this rescue on petfinder. For some reason I could not find this dog on petfinder but when I went to the rescues website she was there. She is a golden sheltie mix. Looks like a minnie golden, good combo. I like the shelties, a little hyper sometimes but sweet dogs. I emailed them about her too.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

I can't understand the reason why the SPCA wouldn't tell you which rescue had picked the dog up! Seems like the rescue would want people to know, so once dog has been evaluated, etc. they may have a possible forever home. I'm not sure I wouldn't contact SPCA again and be a little more persuasive, maybe you just talked to the wrong person. :crossfing
But, Max looks fantastic! Good luck!




heartofgold said:


> I have been looking for a rescue golden for a few months now. I visited the SPCA a few days ago because they had just gotten in a full blooded golden. I call a few times a week to check. Well, he was gone by the time I got there, the second time this has happened to me. They do not have a waiting list. It is fist come basis and they wont even call you the second they get one in. I just made a comment that I wished he went to a good home and they said he went to a golden retriever rescue. I asked which one and they said they could not tell me any details. On one hand I'm glad he was adopted so the SPCA can take in another dog but on the other hand that poor dog could have come home with me and not turned over to yet another rescue. I think they should have some kind of time at the shelter before they can be released to other rescues. Dogs need forever homes not passed around. The lady at the SPCA said goldens do not last more than a day or two there because the GR rescue usually gets them and then they want $300 or more to adopt from them and the closest is over 100 miles away. I just don't feel this is right but then again if it means another dog not going to the pound.... do you see why I'm torn on this?


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

The GR rescue never contacted me about Max. I was supposed to meet Carrot last Thursday and the rescue never called to set it up. I will try to reach them again today. I think they may have turned me down (for now) because we are going on vacation the second week of June and I will have to board the dogs. The kennel is only a few miles from my moms house and she will visit every day to make sure Scout and possibly dog #2 is doing well. I know a few people who have taken their dogs there (including my mom) and they do very well. They go outside every three hours during the day and have cages the size of my bedroom. The lady said this may be a problem because she thought it would confuse the dog I want to adopt. I don't get it? Maybe I'm cruel for boarding my dog?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=33630

How about Clyde?? Are you close to Elizabethtown KY?


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't think leaving them is wrong, but the rescue may have a set of rules that you don't know about. If you have been turned down, ask them why. There is no reason you should not be entitled to know. They may feel that two months is not enough time to bond, but geez, the new dog would be going to the kennel with is buddy. It's not like a total change with nothing familiar.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

heartofgold said:


> The GR rescue never contacted me about Max. I was supposed to meet Carrot last Thursday and the rescue never called to set it up. I will try to reach them again today. I think they may have turned me down (for now) because we are going on vacation the second week of June and I will have to board the dogs. The kennel is only a few miles from my moms house and she will visit every day to make sure Scout and possibly dog #2 is doing well. I know a few people who have taken their dogs there (including my mom) and they do very well. They go outside every three hours during the day and have cages the size of my bedroom. The lady said this may be a problem because she thought it would confuse the dog I want to adopt. I don't get it? Maybe I'm cruel for boarding my dog?


Your dog is already settled into your home. While the dog would be with you for a month, it can be unsettling for a rescue dog who has already been through so much. We prefer to have the transitions be as smooth as possible too.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Question for anybody in rescue: During a home inspection what is being looked at? Are the potential new owners told what the problem is so they have a chance to resolve it? Or is it just to get "the feel" of the home and family to see which dog would fit best?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It does take some time for a dog to settle in even if not a rescue. My niece leaves her GR with us and although he settles in much more quickly now, about 15 minutes, it used to take him a few days.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> Question for anybody in rescue: During a home inspection what is being looked at? Are the potential new owners told what the problem is so they have a chance to resolve it? Or is it just to get "the feel" of the home and family to see which dog would fit best?


Throughout the entire process, we are looking not only for people who can safely keep a dog, but more importantly we are looking for a home where the people can and will understand the perspective of the dog. We look for people whose expectations are flexible, who express the desire and willingness to continue to rehabilitate the dog they adopt (because we just start the process...) We look to find homes with the least number of obstacles to a successful placement. 

We don't sugarcoat anything - we are as upfront as we can be. I am also very straightforward with people that dogs are not static beings...they will act differently in different situations.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> It does take some time for a dog to settle in even if not a rescue. My niece leaves her GR with us and although he settles in much more quickly now, about 15 minutes, it used to take him a few days.


Rule of thumb - it takes 2 weeks for a dog to suss out its new environment - that is just taking in the lay of the land basically. It takes at least another 2 weeks for a dog to begin to see where they fall within the new pack. They will test that throughout and people need to be ready for that.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Throughout the entire process, we are looking not only for people who can safely keep a dog, but more importantly we are looking for a home where the people can and will understand the perspective of the dog. We look for people whose expectations are flexible, who express the desire and willingness to continue to rehabilitate the dog they adopt (because we just start the process...) We look to find homes with the least number of obstacles to a successful placement.
> 
> We don't sugarcoat anything - we are as upfront as we can be. I am also very straightforward with people that dogs are not static beings...they will act differently in different situations.


 
Thanks. So there are no real right or wrong answers, it is the whole home and family situation, how a rescued dog would fit in and the commitment the family is willing to make.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> Thanks. So there are no real right or wrong answers, it is the whole home and family situation, how a rescued dog would fit in and the commitment the family is willing to make.


For our group, absolutely. There are groups who have almost "checklists" and they tend to look more at the physical attributes of the home (even restricting the BRANDS of electric fences which are acceptable) but we've maintained that it's the experience, level of commitment, absence of obstacles to success, patience and availability of time that are paramount. I am not saying we are any worse or better than any other group, but our experiences have taught us that fencing alone does not a good adopter make!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> For our group, absolutely. There are groups who have almost "checklists" and they tend to look more at the physical attributes of the home (even restricting the BRANDS of electric fences which are acceptable) but we've maintained that it's the experience, level of commitment, absence of obstacles to success, patience and availability of time that are paramount. I am not saying we are any worse or better than any other group, but our experiences have taught us that fencing alone does not a good adopter make!


Thanks, that was more of what I was looking for. I know in the future I will be looking for another dog, but having children, an Invisible Fence, a house on the smaller side, and a job, I always wonder how all of that would work against us, even though my husband and I have always had dogs.


----------

